# Coffee Cup Collections



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Many coffee enthusiasts have a special affinity with a certain cup or brand and will collect pieces for their collection in the same way a stamp collector collects stamps over the years.

Do you have a collection and would like to share the images?

I'm partial to my Bridgewater cups for day to day use (they range in size from espresso to 8oz and 12oz) but have started to collect specialist cups when in Europe, from Cafe's I have had a good experience in.


----------



## ianb (Jul 3, 2008)

You mean you pinch their cups???!!!

Seriously, I have a very small collection of espresso cups that I really like - I can't be bothered with collecting Illy cups for the sake of it! We picked up some Clarice Cliff / Wedgewood designs, a set of six with saucers, in a fairly backwater town in north Cornwall a week or two ago. I was on visit to Lavazza in Turn last week and was given some of their Tierra espresso cups, which really are super.

I must photograph them...

-IanB


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Please do Ian - we can set up a cup shrine for the forum

Haven't yet 'pinched' a cup but have been offered several and purchased others.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Just added:

Fifteen Cornwall

Origin Cappuccino Cup










I couldn't get my hands on a demitasse cup but this is the next best thing.

Nice surf graffiti artwork too.


----------



## JaanusSavisto (Jan 6, 2009)

We at the office (we are a coffee importer here in Estonia) have a cup collection that everyone complements every once in a while.

Picture here


----------



## khaela_2009 (Jun 22, 2009)

collecting cups of coffee's from different coffee shop or bars is one of the good idea. just like what you just said in collecting stamps. you can use your collections as a remembrance to those coffee shops and bars that you visited and that you can also display them in one corner of your house. so all i can say is that continue collecting those cups!


----------



## ianb (Jul 3, 2008)

I reall AM going to get some pictures together!

-Ian B


----------



## gourmetcoffeemaker (Jul 28, 2009)

My favorite espresso cups are some multicoloured retro cups I was given. I love them probably because of the bright colours and they are the perfect size! Here is a picture of my yellow one - If I manage to get it on here okay - technically challenged at times!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Feel free to send me the link / photo and I will get it online for you


----------

